# Just bought 2010 Scott CR1 Comp - Carbon quality?



## BerkshireBiker (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi, I am new to the forum and have just bought a second hand 2010 Scott CR1 Comp. The bike is in fantastic condition. However, on the top tube there is an imperfection in the carbon. At first I thought this might have been a damage repair but looking along the frame I can see that it is all totally smooth with no step in this area and it is impossible to feel any steps at all by hand. Could this be a repair? Or just poor carbon layup quality?


----------



## MontereyBay (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting that. I just bought a used 2011 frame, and mine has markings identical to that shown in your picture. I was wondering too whether I had a damaged or repaired frame, but since the markings, including that diagonal pattern, is exactly the same, I am reassured that this is simply the look. Unless we both got faulty frames! Let me know yours is still sound!


----------

